# ?? Advise please



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, shot this in RAW (converted to jpeg to post), 
Nikon camera, 

White background (I want to change this but know shooting with a white background works for others)

Macro setting for close up

Tripod

2 100 watt halogen flood lights, shot indoors

Shot a dozen and moved the exposure up on each shot, this one was the best (really could not tell a lot of difference in each shot indoors but outdoors it really made a difference)

Do I need to set the white balance in the camera?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Now that I posted the image, I can see some sort of fuzzy line around the pen? What the heck is that?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

One of the advantages of shooting RAW is that you can set the color balance to whatever you feel like with no loss in image quality. Depending on the RAW convertor you use, it may or may not recognize the value set in the camera and apply that during processing. Nikon and Canon own SW will do that, as will Adobe Camera RAW, not all others do. What SW are you using to process the RAW?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I used Irfanview this time. I have the Nikon software (have not used it) and I have other software and have not used it much (Mike keeps talking about lightroom...I have messed with it a few times but don't know enough I guess)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

guess I'm going to have to do the anti-guy thing and just look online and read up LOL

instructions..pfft, who needs instructions


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good RAW editing software should allow you to select the white balance you want when processing the RAW file. This is what I get for white balance options when I open a RAW file in Photoshop Elements (an old version):










RAW allows you to make these changes regardless of the camera setting, depending on the software of course.

Elements will let you correct color cast as well, to make the background more white. Most similar programs probably have a function like that.

The line around the picture could be an artifact from sharpening.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Drop IFV and get Adobe PS or LR.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> Drop IFV and get Adobe PS or LR.


I have LR. In fact was looking at the photo this morning. I found the spot to get the photo information, very cool feature btw. My shutter speed was set at 1/1250 sec at f/8.0 ISO 200, I'm not sure how that got moved but believe that is my problem. I must have touched one of the buttons. I could use a handheld shutter button (don't know what they are really called LOL) I'm just using the timer on 10 seconds, push the button then check to make sure I didn't move the image around too bad.

Oh well, Thanks everyone...I'm off for more reading


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Try a different ISO and F stop. If you up the ISO you might cut some noise. What lens are you using?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

bill said:


> Now that I posted the image, I can see some sort of fuzzy line around the pen? What the heck is that?


I know! Your Kilobits (KB)got resized for 2Cool's Forum. Send the file to me I'll change the KB's to no more than 290KB. Any more than that say over 291 the site will ruin the image.

[email protected]

I got it up to 153KB!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

bill said:


> Ok, shot this in RAW (converted to jpeg to post), Nikon camera,
> 
> Do I need to set the white balance in the camera?


Bill,

Canon cameras make no changes to the RAW digital image, regardless what the white balance is set at. All they do is record whatever that setting was in the EXIF information. That's one of the big reasons you want to shoot RAW... because the white balance can always be changed by your favorite editing software after upload.

Not so with JPG. It's indelible and can't be changed.

I'm betting Nikon works exactly the same.

Dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nikon calls their's NEF (nikon electronic format...guess it's the same as RAW)

when I shot the first images, I didn't use NEF but now I'm using it and seems to be working much better (giving me way more control)


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I am not sure about Nikon, but I know with Canon you can shoot both JPEG and RAW together which I do. 

I like having a one off jpeg image if I need it quickly but then a backup raw image I can do whatever to as well.


----------

